# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  Karmienie dziecka butelką

## arleta

Mam takie pytanie dotyczące rocznego dziecka. Czy własnie teraz jest odpowiedni moment na to by oduczyć dziecko picia z butelki?. I jak mam oduczyć dziecka picia z butelki?

----------


## Ola

Proszę robić to stopniowo i nie stresować dziecka, nic na silę. Należy uczyć pić z niekapka, a jak się dziecko będzie oblewać to trzeba być wyrozumiałym i nie krzyczeć.

----------

